# Wish us luck!



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Talon is packing his bags as we speak. He has decided it's time for his 1st show now that he is 6mo's. This should be interesting as it is not a small show. If he's lucky he will see Treasure, maybe she can give him a tip or two! She is a very nice girl! :crossfing


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Good luck Talon! Do your mom proud!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Good luck buddy, you're gorgeous!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Handsome boy! I'm sure Talon will make you proud.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Good luck Talon, You look like a winner to me.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Good Luck Talon!!!!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Is teh show Plum Creek by any chance?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ahhh, he's too handsome to need to rely on luck!
Let us know how he does!
And have fun!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Go, Talon. Good wishes, puppy!


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

You're beautiful...good luck Talon!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Good luck Talon! I'll be rooting for ya here on the sidelines! =] Treasure is a very special dog! =]


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Good luck Talon! Layla thinks you are very handsome!


----------

